# Smart Car Fortwo (2013-2015) OEM BOSCH EV Electric Motor



## MasonLucas (Oct 2, 2020)

Smart Car Fortwo (2013-2015) OEM BOSCH EV Electric Motor On Ebay

Price: $799.99 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Smart-Car-Fortwo-2013-2015-OEM-BOSCH-EV-Electric-Motor-LOW-MILES/254629013163?


----------

